# Ride Antic Package



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Can you guys rate this package i found here Ride Antic Package - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com like for the 650$ it comes with ride antic board the boots are ride anthem and the bindings are ride RX can you guys give any suggestion if i should go with that......I like riding freeride and im gonna try some park but mostly freeride im an improver id say im almost intermediate been boarding for a year or 2 and another question is should i got for a 159 cm im 6'0 6'1 160ish please any suggestions or critics about this package deal would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I know the RX bindings aren't the highest on the list, the EX look good though, but I have an antic too and it's super sweet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

would you recommend it? pretty good price for the quality of the equipment?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I did a little reading and it looks like a good binding for someone who rides the mountain and park, if you wanted something more park orientated then go for their mobility collection, but if you're going to ride everywhere, then I'd stick with the RX, or you could go one step up and get the SPi


----------

